

Small Demons: Seeking A Better Path to Book Discovery - patrickyeon
http://publishingperspectives.com/2011/11/small-demons-book-discovery/

======
sixtofour
Details from fiction, cataloged and connected to other books and the real
world.

 _Fascinating_ idea. Signed up, looking forward to the invite.

This is something that Wikipedia could have done. I suppose it does do this as
a casual side effect, but SD is doing it explicitly.

My major question (as usual) is how are they going to make money. Maybe that
will be clear when I get an account. I'm assuming it will be through
affiliation or even direct sales.

------
nodata
Which reminds me how bad Amazon's recommendations pages suck. I'm constantly
surprised that a company with their resources can produce something which is
useless at recommending me anything.

~~~
nik_0_0
Have you used Goodreads? When you first sign up they ask you to rate books,
and each time based on a book you read it shows 4 more that are related, I was
VERY surprised how accurate it was for some chains of books, especially when
compared with Amazon.

Having said that, this sounds like an awesome idea, waiting for an invite now!

~~~
nodata
No I haven't, but I will. Thanks.

------
mlok
I remember the amazon self-published spam-book problem (people scraping
wikipedia etc. and self-publishing thousands of low quality e-books on the
kindle marketplace) And I wonder how this will translate for Small Demons,
when someone with an SEO mindset will try to leverage this system? We'll see
new "optimized" books, full of celebrities names, brands, products, companies,
etc.

------
jamesrcole
Interesting to consider this as a type of approach to 'the problem of
metadata'.

That is, obtaining rich metadata about some domain (here, books) and finding a
practical use to put this metadata to.

------
lukeholder
wow, what a fantastic idea.

